# harold the lost pigeon



## misspige (Nov 7, 2009)

hello, i recently aquired a pigeon, i have looked after it for a month now after it had been injured and the owner deemed it too bad to race again. it has been living in a large hutch and has fattened up so i was just wondering if he can now be released?
i will happilly keep and care for him, and therefore will he regard the hutch as his new home? any advice would be much appreciated, sophie x


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

If he is let out he will try to fly back to his original home, so no he can not be released, he will need an aviary and another or a few more pigeons to keep him company, they really are not happy being a lone birds as they are flock birds


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I agree with Spirit wings. Since the original owner doesn't want it, I would keep it as your pet. But if you release it, it would fly back probably and if it didn't fly back and get lost it would die. He wasn't taught how to live on his own. I think its great that you helped harold out, so it obvious you love this bird. Keep it as your pet, you won't regret it. As long as he has some interaction with you, maybe flying in your house for a short time everyday he will be a happy bird. Would love to see a picture of Harold the pigeon. min


----------

